# Let the restoration commence (enterprise stuffer)



## evilpsych (Mar 9, 2022)

Picked up this enterprise stuffer/lard press/fruit press about two years ago. Apparently it was a one-owner family and they had what I’m guessing is all the original parts and accessories.. finally got the lard/fruit sieve out and the unit apart. Going to be a lot of work. May have parts hot tanked and maybe powder coated on the exterior surfaces.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 9, 2022)

I've seen some amazing restorations on Enterprise stuffers. The nicest one I've seen was blasted with soda (as in baking soda), then some sort of coating on non-food surfaces.  Even the lettering was painted by hand.


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 9, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I've seen some amazing restorations on Enterprise stuffers. The nicest one I've seen was blasted with soda (as in baking soda), then some sort of coating on non-food surfaces.  Even the lettering was painted by hand.


That’s kind of what I was thinking. Going to use oven cleaner on it first to get it greased then consider whether or not I want to media blast it… Powder coating the exterior surfaces is definitely in the works


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 9, 2022)

Watching.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice ! I'd love to find one of those just to clean up and display . Be watching this .


thirdeye said:


> blasted with soda (as in baking soda),


Yup . I've seen it used on some commercial building with stone exterior . Won't eat up the mullions , but cleans the masonry . Works great .


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 10, 2022)

got the whole thing soaked in easy-off, then ran the parts thru a dishwasher cycle before roasting them on my bbq grill to get rid of any leftover grease/baked on crud. The lard basket is probably a total loss, the handles were soldered on no-doubt with lead based solder. They fell off.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

Be cool to see it when it's finished!

Ryan


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 10, 2022)

‘Barrel’ half done, Grill wouldn’t close so I let it cook off what it could in there then into the house oven at 550- less smoke and def getting all the old grease and seasoning carbonized out.


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 13, 2022)

First group of pieces blasted. The gear piece will be polished. Lots of casting flaws present. Since I’ll be using a plastic press piece the plates will be powder coated. The juicing grid may be normally seasoned. Haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 13, 2022)

I’ve always loved the look of freshly blasted pieces. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## checkdude (Mar 13, 2022)

What a great project and awesome looking machine!  Wonder how hard it would be to find one. Must look!


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 13, 2022)

checkdude said:


> What a great project and awesome looking machine!  Wonder how hard it would be to find one. Must look!


I looked for three years.


----------



## checkdude (Mar 13, 2022)

evilpsych said:


> I looked for three years.


Just looked and wow! On ebay $ 300-$500


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 13, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Just looked and wow! On ebay $ 300-$500


Yep. Got mine for $80. So yeah. I’m restoring the sucker.


----------



## evilpsych (Mar 15, 2022)

Making progress. For those curious about my setup too.


----------



## evilpsych (Apr 3, 2022)

The barrel is going to be the biggest difficulty prepping this for powder coating.
Also, does anyone know what the particular casting numbers mean? On the arch is 2092, the small plate is 6550, the large plate is 6841, etc. all of the gears will be polished- there’s a lot of casting flaws to be corrected with a dremel…


----------



## checkdude (Apr 3, 2022)

Am sure it's going to be a thing of beauty when you're done with it. Keep the picks coming!


----------



## evilpsych (Apr 4, 2022)

I hope so. finally got my blasting setup tuned the way i like it - the aftercooler i installed on my compressor is working like a charm. 303F at the compressor, cooled to 77f before going into the water filter.


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 4, 2022)

Pretty cool! Cerakote would be another option for your project to dress up the cast iron.


----------

